
Microsoft Gambles on Windows 7 'Starter' - brk
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124018108488732939.html
======
ggchappell
> Customers buying many of the least-expensive laptops with the software are
> likely to be limited to running three applications at a time and miss out on
> other key features, or pay for an upgrade.

This strikes me as scarily bad strategy. I buy a new computer and ... I can't
do much with it. Am I happy about my purchase?

I wonder whether the real losers here are going to be the hardware sellers.
Microsoft, after all, does make useable versions of its operating system. If a
computer is received with an unusable OS on it, then the customers might blame
the people who put together the computer.

Disclaimer: I didn't read the who article, seeing as the rest of it is
subscription-only. (Eerily similar to the Microsoft strategy the article is
discussing, eh?)

